# Siemens TIA Portal: Bitmeldungen



## Leinad (30 Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich arbeite neu mit dem TIA Portal, und hatte mir erhofft das mir jemand mit den Bitmeldungen weiterhelfen kann oder eine Anleitung hat, wie genau man diese programmieren muss.
Um genauer zu sein will ich einfach mal mit einem DigitalImput eine Meldung auf eine Panel bringen. 

kann mir vielleicht jemand weiter helfen? 

Grüsse Leinad


----------



## Markus Rupp (31 Januar 2012)

ich kann dier später was dazu sagen, projektiere gerade selbst ne anlage in tia


----------



## Leinad (31 Januar 2012)

danke würd mich freuen.


----------



## rheumakay (31 Januar 2012)

wie weit bist du denn??
was klappt nicht??
unter http://support.automation.siemens.c...earch&searchinprim=0&nodeid0=10805384&x=0&y=0
gibt es das entsprechende Handbuch für TIA (auch HMI´s)


----------



## Leinad (31 Januar 2012)

@rheumakay  
Ich versteh nicht ganz wiso ich ein Integer oder Word brauche um eine Bitmeldung zu verwenden, meiner meinung nach würde doch ein Bool, also ein Bit, reichen.
oder lieg ich da komplett falsch?

Danke für den Link, werd ich mir mal anschauen.

grüsse Leinad


----------



## rheumakay (31 Januar 2012)

für eine Meldung benötigst du 1Bit
da du ja bestimmt mehrere Meldungen anlegen möchtest, kann man z.B. mit MD200 (Merkerdoppelwort 200 = 32 Meldungen anzeigen lassen).

anbei mal ein kleines Beispiel der Einstellungen(ich selber arbeite mit DB´s)


----------



## Leinad (31 Januar 2012)

Danke für die Screenshots
Die werden mir fürs erste weiter helfen.
Ich kanns im moment leider nicht ausprobieren, darum werd ich vil. nach einiger zeit wieder nachfragen, fals es nicht klappen sollte.

gruss Leinad


----------



## Leinad (21 Februar 2012)

Hallo

Die Bilder von rheumakay haben mir erstmal sehr weiter geholfen. Ich hab jetzt ein weiteres Problem mit der Quittierung der Meldungen.....
Kann mir das jmd naehrer bringen? z.B fuer was ist die HMI-Variable und fuer was die PLC-Variable?
Schon mal danke fuer die Antworten

gruesse Leinad


----------



## Nordischerjung (21 Februar 2012)

rheumakay schrieb:


> für eine Meldung benötigst du 1Bit
> da du ja bestimmt mehrere Meldungen anlegen möchtest, kann man z.B. mit MD200 (Merkerdoppelwort 200 = 32 Meldungen anzeigen lassen).
> 
> anbei mal ein kleines Beispiel der Einstellungen(ich selber arbeite mit DB´s)



Wie trägst du das Bit vom DB an der Zuweisung ein? wenn ich zB DB100_Meldungen.x1 (mein DB heißt DB100_Meldungen) eingebe stürzt TIA ab und ich muss es beenden. :twisted::twisted: Kommt ne Fehlermeldung schwerer Fehler oder so, und dann Schließen oder neu starten! 

Ich mache es jetzt anders, siehe Anhang (Struct sind alles Bits)


----------



## rheumakay (22 Februar 2012)

moinmoin...ich suche mir zunächst die Triggervariable aus dem entsprechendem DB der PLC aus, dann kann man das Triggerbit von Hand aussuchen(Pfeil hoch/runter).Klappt einwandfrei.
Was hast du denn für ne Version.Habe mittlerweile Basic V11SP2..vielleicht liegts daran.Weißt ja selber ,dass es noch arge Probleme mit der Software gibt.
Aber wenn es jetzt soo geht , ist doch OK


----------



## Nordischerjung (22 Februar 2012)

Moin,

ich hab auch V11SP2, im HMI kann ich die Var auch aussuchen, nur im Baustein-Editor, wenn ich ne Zuweisung beschreiben möchte stürzt er ab wenn ich dann .x1 schreibe. Dort kann ich auch nichts auswählen :-(
Naja warten wir mal ab


----------



## rheumakay (22 Februar 2012)

Hab´s mir gerade noch mal angeschaut..
auswählen kann ich in der PLC Bausteineditor auch nichts.
Aber ich habe einen Datenbaustein angelegt und eine Variable vom Typ UINT eingefügt.
Das ganze mußte ich dann händisch "Datenbaustein.Variable.X0" eingeben. Das hat er dann so akzeptiert.Steuerung läuft auch.
Tja dann ...


----------



## Nordischerjung (22 Februar 2012)

rheumakay schrieb:


> Hab´s mir gerade noch mal angeschaut..
> auswählen kann ich in der PLC Bausteineditor auch nichts.
> Aber ich habe einen Datenbaustein angelegt und eine Variable vom Typ UINT eingefügt.
> Das ganze mußte ich dann händisch "Datenbaustein.Variable.X0" eingeben. Das hat er dann so akzeptiert.Steuerung läuft auch.
> Tja dann ...



Genau so hatte ich es gemacht. Beim ENTER ... und tschüß. Danke Siemens


----------



## elibastianst (28 März 2012)

Hallo,

habe gerade mit Hilfe deiner Bilder versucht eine Bitmeldung zu programmieren. Wenn ich versuchen den FC Meldungen nachzubasteln bekomme ich bei der Variablen an der Ausgangszuweisung die Meldung (Der Operant "DBMeldungen".Meldungen ist nicht definiert). Muss zuerst über die Variablentabelle eine Definition erstellt werden, und wenn ja wie mache ich das? Vielen Dank vorab..gruß elibastian


----------



## plauncher (21 Mai 2012)

rheumakay schrieb:


> für eine Meldung benötigst du 1Bit
> da du ja bestimmt mehrere Meldungen anlegen möchtest, kann man z.B. mit MD200 (Merkerdoppelwort 200 = 32 Meldungen anzeigen lassen).
> 
> anbei mal ein kleines Beispiel der Einstellungen(ich selber arbeite mit DB´s)




Dein Post hat mich nach Stunden voller Fragezeichen zum Ziel gebracht! DANKE!


----------



## salami (18 Juni 2014)

rheumakay schrieb:


> für eine Meldung benötigst du 1Bit
> da du ja bestimmt mehrere Meldungen anlegen möchtest, kann man z.B. mit MD200 (Merkerdoppelwort 200 = 32 Meldungen anzeigen lassen).
> 
> anbei mal ein kleines Beispiel der Einstellungen(ich selber arbeite mit DB´s)


Hallo,

Ich hab die Bitmeldungen auch in Errors und Warnings eingeteilt. 
Beide Fehlerklassen werden ins Störarchiv geschrieben.
Allerdings werden nur die Errors auf dem Display (Popup Fenster mit den Meldetext + blinkendes Dreieck) angezeigt.  
Wie bekomm ich die denn die Warnings auf das Display, da fehlt doch sicher nur irgendwo wieder ein Häkchen?


----------



## Allmie (20 Dezember 2014)

Hi,

noch ne andere Frage zum Thema. Bei dem Timerbaustein, wie oft kann ich diesen mit derselben DB verwenden?
Und was für ein Timerbaustein ist das genau? Bzw. wann wird denn das Bit das von 0 auf 1 gesetzt wird wieder rückgesetzt? Braucht es dazu nochmal ein Netzwerk mit einem Programm was das Bit zurücksetzt?


----------



## Kehrer (24 Dezember 2015)

Also irgendwie blick ich das nicht.
Ich habe unter HMI-Variable Bitmeldungen angelegt.
Wie schaffe ich es aber dass I0.1 dann die Bitmeldung 1 auslöst.
In der PLC habe ich MW100 und MW102.
Muss ich nun I0.1 dann mit MW100 verknüpfen und dann erst in HMI Variabel auslesen und wie mache ich das dann?


----------



## Michael J. (25 Dezember 2015)

Setzt einfach m100.0 anstatt M1.5 dann wird bei dir Meldung 1 ausgelöst. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kehrer (26 Dezember 2015)

d.h.  ich kann dann Triggervariable MW1 in der HMI setzen ,dann kann ich alle Merker von 1.0 bis 2.7 in der PLC als Bitmeldung anzeigen lassen--usw.

Warum konnte dann Siemens mir das nicht so erklären?Tztztz


----------



## Onkel Hotte (6 April 2019)

Moin,
ich habe euere Beträge gelesen. Ich scheiter auch an ähnlicher Stelle. Habe mir einen DB angelegt. Nur wie kann ich den beschreiben, sprich mit meiner Motorstörung den DB so steuern, das ich den Zustand mit dem HMI auslesen kann?

Vielen Dank für euere Hilfe im Vorfeld.


----------



## Kehrer (6 April 2019)

Onkel Hotte schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe euere Beträge gelesen. Ich scheiter auch an ähnlicher Stelle. Habe mir einen DB angelegt. Nur wie kann ich den beschreiben, sprich mit meiner Motorstörung den DB so steuern, das ich den Zustand mit dem HMI auslesen kann?
> 
> Vielen Dank für euere Hilfe im Vorfeld.



Aus dem Stand:

DB als optimierten Baustein setzen und dann kann db1.dbx1..... beschrieben werden in dem du den rüberziehst in das HMI Bild


----------



## Paul (8 April 2019)

Kehrer schrieb:


> Aus dem Stand:
> 
> DB als optimierten Baustein setzen und dann kann db1.dbx1..... beschrieben werden


Du meinst vermutlich *<NICHT* optimiert>


----------

